# Rickey and Lucy



## Kitey (Jun 16, 2014)

I was finally able to get both of them out of their cage and sit still. Rickey is the blue one and lucy is the yellow one. She seems like she is solo in love with his by the way she looks at him. Rickey seems a little unsure since they just met 2 weeks ago. I Cant believe how they have so many different expressions who knew lol.

I just love the look on his face lol







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Aww, they're both gorgeous! Beautiful photos - the 3rd and 4th are my favourites. I don't think it'll be long until Rickey reciprocates.


----------



## Kitey (Jun 16, 2014)

kspudz said:


> Aww, they're both gorgeous! Beautiful photos - the 3rd and 4th are my favourites. I don't think it'll be long until Rickey reciprocates.


Yeah I don't know what was going on with lucy she got all fluffed and looked like she was wearing a helmet.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Rickey and Lucy are a gorgeous couple! Beautiful colors.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Cute pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great photos, I love the second one of Lucy all comfy and wanting to nap next to Rickey. They really make a beautiful couple!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

'K, first off ... their names are great, love it! 

Secondly they are both really lovely looking birds. 

And thirdly, your pics are fab!


----------



## Kitey (Jun 16, 2014)

NumNum said:


> 'K, first off ... their names are great, love it!
> 
> Secondly they are both really lovely looking birds.
> 
> And thirdly, your pics are fab!


Thanks, we named her first than we got Rickey and my 4 year old came up with his name. Lol I didn't even think anything of it till my husband said something. Their names totally fit them.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

What a lovely pair, they are beautiful!! I love the first pic.he is like...Wow!!! Lol.


----------



## Kitey (Jun 16, 2014)

kwatson said:


> What a lovely pair, they are beautiful!! I love the first pic.he is like...Wow!!! Lol.


Lol that's exactly what I said to my husband. She's very fond of him and he's still not too sure about it. He can't stand to be away from her but doesn't like to be touched much.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lucy has obviously decided that Ricky is the love of HER life and is determined that she will make Ricky feel the same way about her. 

The pictures are adorable.*


----------



## Kitey (Jun 16, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Lucy has obviously decided that Ricky is the love of HER life and is determined that she will make Ricky feel the same way about her.
> 
> The pictures are adorable.*


I feel the same lol when I get him out she freaks out and won't shut up lol.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

so pretty!


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Awe! I love all the pics, but the first one is my favourite!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

